# Plans for a lap table



## Thorafin (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All….. I'm looking for plans for carvers lap desks. Can anyone give me links or plans?
My google searches have not brought much luck. Thanks in advance


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Got a picture on a link to one so we know what we are looking for?


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

I have one for a reproduction of Jefferson's lap desk. PM me


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe this

http://www.finewoodworking.com/membership/pdf/23066/011144064.pdf

Ive heard of and know what a lap top desk is, but don't know what "carver's" lap top desk is.


----------



## Thorafin (Aug 16, 2017)

I live in an RV and do a lot of travelling. Need something small and light and sets up quick. Need to be able to set up inside if weather is bad. here is something that I found. If there are any kind of variations, please let me know. Thanks
http://sundaywoodcarver.blogspot.ca/2010/11/improved-carvers-lap-table-tutorial.html

Thanks Alaskaguy for the link. We toured Yukon and NWT for 5 months last year. Next trip up that way we'll do Alaska. I love the northern scenery and the almost endless daytime during the summer


----------

